
Show HN: Adobe updates Photoshop with magical AI-powered selection tool - neomatrix
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2018/01/23/adobe-updates-photoshop-magical-ai-powered-selection-tool/
======
canadianwriter
This doesn't make sense as a "Show HN". It's more just a regular post.

